# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΑΚΙ Budgie

## skier282

Παιδια γεια σας εχω ενα μικρο τετοιο παπαγαλακι ειναι σημερα 30 ημερων.ειναι γεννημενο στις 1.1.2010 (συμπτωση ε?).λοιπον να σας πω πως το ταιζω με κρεμα απο 4 ημερων προτου δηλαδη ανοιξει τα ματια του.

το θεμα μου ειναι πως οταν θελει χαδια η το πιανω για να παιξω λιγο μαζι του οταν τον πλησιαζω με τα δαχτυλα πχ να τον χαιδεψω με δαγκωνει αλλα οχι να με αποθησει κανει την κινηση να φαει δηλαδη βλεπει το δαχτυλο σαν φαγητο και κουναει το κεφαλι του οπως οταν τον ταιζω με την συριγγα.

αυτο πως μπορω να του το κοψω.οταν του λεω οχι και τραβαω το δαχτυλο μετα απο λιγο δνε το κανει αν τον βαλω στην χουφτα μου παλι δεν το κανει.

να μην του μεινει συνηθιο και μετα οποιος τον πλησιασει τον δαγκωνει οχι για φοβο αλλα για φαι.
(ειναι συνεχως μαζι μου και τον εχω διπλα μου εχει βρει μια σαν φωλιτσα στο γραφειο και δεν την κανει απο εκει)
τι προτεινετε να κανω γιατι σε λιγο θα ειναι πολυ δυνατο το δαγκωμα του

----------


## vagelis76

Γιώργο καλώς ήρθες και να σου ζήσει το μικράκι σου....
Η κίνηση που κάνει πιστεύω οτι είναι καθαρά από ένστυκτο γιατί το δακτυλό σου το θεωρεί σαν ράμφος που θα του δώσει τροφή....να είσαι σίγουρος οτι σιγά σιγά και όσο μεγαλώνει και τρώει μόνο του θα το κόψει....έχε υπομονή και μην αγχώνεσαι με τέτοια μικροπράγματα..άλλωστε έχεις καταφέρει το συμαντικότερο,να το αναθρέψεις από 4 ημερών όπως είπες.

----------


## skier282

να σαι καλα για τα καλα σου λογια αν θελετε μπορω να βαλω και μερικες φωτο να δειτε πως ηταν κ πως ειναι σημερα.

ελπιζω να ειναι οπως τα λες

----------


## vicky_ath

> να σαι καλα για τα καλα σου λογια αν θελετε μπορω να βαλω και μερικες φωτο να δειτε πως ηταν κ πως ειναι σημερα.
> 
> ελπιζω να ειναι οπως τα λες


Γιωργο κ εγω πιστευω οτι δεν χρειαζεται να ανησυχεις!
Κ βεβαια να βαλεις φωτογραφιες να δουμε το μωρο σου!!!Περιμενουμε!!  ::

----------


## vagelis76

> να σαι καλα για τα καλα σου λογια αν θελετε μπορω να βαλω και μερικες φωτο να δειτε πως ηταν κ πως ειναι σημερα.
> 
> ελπιζω να ειναι οπως τα λες


 δεν έβαλες ακόμα????τιμωρήστε τον!!!!!περιμένουμε   ::   ::  σύντομα...

----------


## Niva2gr

Το καλό είναι οτι το παπαγαλάκι πέρασε την πιο κρίσιμη περίοδο για την επιβίωσή του. Είναι φανερό οτι το αγαπάς πολύ! Αυτό το πράγμα που κάνει με το δάχτυλο, όπως είπαν και τα παιδιά, σιγά-σιγά θα το σταματήσει μόνο του.
Περιμένουμε ντοκουμέντα!

----------


## skier282

Εδω ειναι στις 7/12/2010

----------


## skier282

εδω στις 14/1/2010

----------


## skier282

εδω στις 22/1/2010

----------


## skier282

εδω στις 30/1/2010

----------


## skier282

και σημερα ειναι μεσα στηνν φωλια του ξυλινο σπιτακι δεν εχει μπει ακομη σε κλουβι γιατι εχω ενα σταντ με παιχνιδια ξυλινο και εχει βολευτει οταν σε θελει να παιξουμε παει και χωνετε εκει χωρις να ενοχλει και να αφηνει εκτος του σπιτιου του τα αποτυπωματα του.

ελπιζω να σας αρεσει.

----------


## vicky_ath

Γιωργο ειναι το πιο ομορφο μωρακι πουλι που εχω δει!!!!Στο λεω ειλικρινα!!!Ολες οι φωτογραφιες ειναι τελειες!!Εισαι πολυ τυχερος που το εχεις απο τοσο μωρο γιατι ετσι θα σε εμπιστευεται απολυτα!!!Μπραβο σου για την προσπαθεια!!!!  ::

----------


## skier282

σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.πρεπει να πω πως ειναι πολυ εξυπνο το εχω ηδη μαθει να ανεβαινει μια ξυλινη σκαλα (περιπου 10 εκατοστα ειναι) ωστε να το ταιζω εκει με την δευτερη τωρα ανεβαινει την σκαλιτσα αν και ειναι μικρουλι πολυ καλα και γρηγορα εχω και βιντεο που το κανει αυτο.

πρεπει να πω πως ειναι τρομερα χαδιαρης/α ολο αγκαλιες και στο χερι σου να ειναι να κοιματε και οχι δεν λεει 

θα συνεχισω τις φοτο μεχρι να μεγαλωσει να δειτε και εσεις την αναπτυξη του.

----------


## Max-arbou

Kαλα ειναι τελειοοοο.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## douke-soula

τι ωραιο πουπουλενιο μωρο ειναι αυτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::  
μπραβο σου  ::   ::

----------


## Evie

Πολύ μου αρέσε η εξέλιξη! Μια γλύκα είναι το μπάτζι, και είσαι τυχερός που μεγαλώνει μέσα στην αγκαλιά σου!  ::

----------


## dikatgreece

Ωραίος ο μικρός φίλε μου. Από το ροζ χαλινό στην τελευταίο φωτό νομίζω (99%)ότι είναι αρσενικό. Το ράμφος των παπαγάλλων είναι πολύ ευαίσθητο ( από αισθητήρια νεύρα) και το χρησιμοποιούν ως μέσο αφής. Οπότε μην σε αγχώνει η συμπεριφορά. 
Αν του μιλάς καθημερινά επαναλαμβάνωντας την ίδια λέξη συχνά καθαρά και δυνατά στο μέλλον μπορεί να μάθει να την προφέρει ( για τους άπιστους .......[youtube:2kgrlqz2]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yr2IPQLb2K4[/youtube:2kgrlqz2]

----------


## skier282

Να στε καλα παιδια.ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον σας.του μιλαω αρκετα ηδη καταλαβαινει το ΕΛΑ το ΟΧΙ το ΣΣΣΣΣ για να κοιμηθει και ανταποκρινετε πολυ καλα.

σημερα του εμαθα να περναει και σε σωληνα απο χαρτι (το σκληρο που μενει στο τελος απο το χαρτι κουζινας)βεβαια στην αλλη μερια το περιμενε μια χορταστικη μπουκια απο ζεστη κρεμα.

ειχα παρα πολλα πουλια αλλα αυτο εδω με εχει τρελανει   ::

----------


## kakouras2

Ασχημουλικο ειμαι αλλα τι να κανουμε  :winky:   Θα ομορφυνει μεγαλωνοντας. Να το χαιρεσαι "fullyhappy"

----------


## vas

το πιο όμορφο μωρό budgάκι που έχω δεί  ::

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΙΛΚΙΣ

Να το χαιρεσαι ειναι πολυ γλυκια φατσούλα.

----------

